# On the scales



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 3, 2010)

As yall all know i dont post hog pics on here anymore but ill throw this up.yall are gonna have to sweet talk sghoghunter for the rest of pics


----------



## hawg dawg (Jan 3, 2010)

c'mon SG let us see.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 3, 2010)

49.5 thats impressive


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> 49.5 thats impressive



Maybe it was gutted


----------



## Southeast Offroad (Jan 3, 2010)

Were you standing on the scales with your kill?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yep he almost made 50!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jan 3, 2010)

More pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 3, 2010)

give us a peek!


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Jan 3, 2010)

come on man let us see the little guy


----------



## Mullet (Jan 4, 2010)

Pics or work.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## hawg dawg (Jan 4, 2010)

dang good catch guy's


----------



## kornbread (Jan 4, 2010)

was it shot or caught ? either way good one guys !


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Jan 4, 2010)

kornbread said:


> was it shot or caught ? either way good one guys !



x2


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Kornbred you know we dont tote a gun.He was caught with 4 dogs and hobbled up alive and then was killed when when we got him out,was agreed to kill hog before he left the farm.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 4, 2010)

Great Job guys!!!!


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jan 4, 2010)

what a hog guys, good job on that bruiser!!


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 4, 2010)

kornbread said:


> was it shot or caught ? either way good one guys !




Gotta do one before you can do the other


That one might have made me somewhat apprehensive  I would have had a hard time not sneaking up from the back, puttin the .44 between the shoulder blades and rippin one off


----------



## Fifty (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats a real nice one, great job.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Jan 4, 2010)

Dang fellas that's a good one!


----------



## wildlifecory (Jan 4, 2010)

dang good hog


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow nice we almost caught one about idenical to that one on new years night but he got away.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jan 4, 2010)

thats a big unit


----------



## BPR (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome.  Thanks for posting the pics without too much begging.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 4, 2010)

PHOTOSHOPPED.LOL. Just kiddin, awesome hog.


----------



## AliBubba (Jan 4, 2010)

Dang ... now that IS a big one!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 4, 2010)

Are the back tires of that forklift coming off the ground?

WOW, what a GOLIATH!


at the chance of soundin stupid, I'll ask, is that a BAR?


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Good lord.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2010)

that jokers grown yaw gonna have to let me tag along with yaw one day


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 4, 2010)

> Wow nice we almost caught one about idenical to that one on new years night but he got away.



You haven't been back out after it?  I bet yours was alot bigger


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah he was a barr or he never would have attained that weight.he was a huge hog but was probably 75 pounds heavier due to being a barr imo.the power of the hog was unbelievable as he proved by walking around wearing the dogs like earrings.not wall hanging cutters but what i would call dog killers.sgh tried to get video but had to set it down bc im ashamed to say i couldnt throw him by myself hope you all catch one better this year


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 4, 2010)

Straight killers there..it's the short sharp ones that do it.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep but out of four dogs only two got a lil scratch


----------



## WolfPack (Jan 4, 2010)

All I could say to that was...WOW!


----------



## hoghunter81 (Jan 4, 2010)

dang good hog


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 4, 2010)

That's cause y'all let it drag the dogs through the briers

Yep a good day then


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats a bigun congrats


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jan 4, 2010)

he will make some fine sausage,nice one !


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 4, 2010)

That is a hoss


----------



## spaz (Jan 4, 2010)

great catch!!  I would of liked to seen the video of you all leggin him, I am sure the audio would of been as good as the video itself. Nothing like catching one that big.


----------



## Dpsmith (Jan 4, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Wow nice we almost caught one about idenical to that one on new years night but he got away.



well son aint that what good dogs are for?! 

Brian that is a grown hog for sure. it would have been a rush catching that sucker!!


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dpsmith said:


> well son aint that what good dogs are for?!
> 
> 2funny!


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 5, 2010)

Dpsmith said:


> well son aint that what good dogs are for?!
> 
> Brian that is a grown hog for sure. it would have been a rush catching that sucker!!



Dustin he was fun to catch and I even told jack to kill him one time cause I was getn tired of fightn with his back legs but I,m glad we didnt.Is nut doin any better?


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thought that was a familiar face in the pic..nice to be able to connect things.


----------



## Dpsmith (Jan 5, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Dustin he was fun to catch and I even told jack to kill him one time cause I was getn tired of fightn with his back legs but I,m glad we didnt.Is nut doin any better?



i bet he was a load tring to leg! yeah he is doing good the last few hogs we have caught he has been on.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 5, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Thought that was a familiar face in the pic..nice to be able to connect things.


Which one jester?


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 5, 2010)

Hog of a lifetime there..

How'd ya catch em without your hunter orange?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 5, 2010)

bigreddwon said:


> hog of a lifetime there..
> 
> How'd ya catch em without your hunter orange?



i didnt know you needed orange to take pictures after the hunt is done and hes on the trailer


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thinkin the one on the left SG.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just got my new copy of gon and realized we went about this all wrong! We used twice the amount of dogs necessary to make it sporting and we werent supposed to actually catch the hog just run it for a few hours


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 5, 2010)

That's a cruiser right there.  Throwing that one by yourself would be like trying to throw a pickup truck.


----------



## MULE (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree, very nice barr. I know there is no way I could flip that one by myself.


----------



## baydog (Jan 5, 2010)

Good hog I hate to see those short and sharp teeth like that yall were lucky he did not cut some dogs down


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 5, 2010)

baydog said:


> good hog i hate to see those short and sharp teeth like that yall were lucky he did not cut some dogs down


we were very lucky.it was less than a minute from the start of the bay till we had the hog flipped and everybody was vested and collared so that helped but we did forget to turn tracking collars on


----------



## MULE (Jan 5, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> BUT WE DID FORGET TO TURN TRACKING COLLARS ON


I'm the worlds worst at that!! The last few years I've started turning the collars on and get someone else to check them before we turn out. It works out good.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 5, 2010)

MULE said:


> I'm the worlds worst at that!! The last few years I've started turning the collars on and get someone else to check them before we turn out. It works out good.



Works well for us too


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hey*

I was reading my gon also and was wondering if this hog might of been poached


----------



## MULE (Jan 6, 2010)

I ain't never cared for poached hog, smoked hog is much better


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a fatty for sure!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 6, 2010)

find and catch said:


> i was reading my gon also and was wondering if this hog might of been poached



to answer your question no the landowner/farmer was the one who called us and was present when we caught it.if you would like to try and accuse me of something just say it and ill meet you and let you do it face to face


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 6, 2010)

*You guys threw AND TIED THAT THING?*

That hog is hugh! Jack, if I was you seeing how you got your leg cut up a while back - I would have shot that puppy.
Now thats some exciting hunging.
Will I ever get an invite to come along?


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 6, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Which one jester?





HOGDOG76 said:


> TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION NO THE LANDOWNER/FARMER WAS THE ONE WHO CALLED US AND WAS PRESENT WHEN WE CAUGHT IT.IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND ACCUSE ME OF SOMETHING JUST SAY IT AND ILL MEET YOU AND LET YOU DO IT FACE TO FACE



Man that is terrible when someone does that to ya..

I had a guy named Jack invited me to go hog hunting with him once.. kind of an open invitation thing.  His phone number was 904-742-**** told me to give him a call anytime.  Then somebody branded me a poacher..  I guess that’s out for me now.  Last time I saw the guy he was runnin “SOLO” and had a hog almost this size on the back of the “Cracker”.  Carefully posted on top was an angel guarding it all.   Hog was longer than the Cracker was wide and thick as a brick…had to be 350 or better.   All of the girls wanted their picture taken with the hog, he was in Heaven.  I still see him regularly posted on the “Wall of Fame” on “The Back Poarch”  Maybe one day the brand mark will go away and I will get a chance to go with him. 

I am the “Keeper of the Keys”  Careful don’t get locked out.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 6, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> I was reading my gon also and was wondering if this hog might of been poached



First of all If you know me as good as you think you would know that I dont have a white ford ranger nor does my brother!That said If you had one on your land that MAY have been that big he just may have been.


----------



## gin house (Jan 6, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> I was reading my gon also and was wondering if this hog might of been poached



 dont quite get this???? maybe its me but ive never seen a serial number or id on a wild hog........ok, im not gonna even try to understand this.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 6, 2010)

jester896 said:


> man that is terrible when someone does that to ya..
> 
> I had a guy named jack invited me to go hog hunting with him once.. Kind of an open invitation thing.  His phone number was 904-742-**** told me to give him a call anytime.  Then somebody branded me a poacher..  i guess that’s out for me now.  Last time i saw the guy he was runnin “solo” and had a hog almost this size on the back of the “cracker”.  Carefully posted on top was an angel guarding it all. :d  hog was longer than the cracker was wide and thick as a brick…had to be 350 or better.   All of the girls wanted their picture taken with the hog, he was in heaven.  I still see him regularly posted on the “wall of fame” on “the back poarch”  maybe one day the brand mark will go away and i will get a chance to go with him.
> 
> I am the “keeper of the keys”  careful don’t get locked out.



you know your welcome to come with me but i didnt know who it was at first when i saw the company you were keeping dont forget your orange though that one was nice but this one even made me pucker  a lil


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 6, 2010)

rich kaminski said:


> that hog is hugh! Jack, if i was you seeing how you got your leg cut up a while back - i would have shot that puppy.
> Now thats some exciting hunging.
> Will i ever get an invite to come along?



yeah we really need to get you along for a hunt when your not too busy with grizzly or africa


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Bro   he aint so bad either.


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Jan 6, 2010)

*ok*

Well i live close to tyty and i wasent saying you were a poacher HOGDOG76 so dont be getting all blowed up but i know for a fact sghoghunter is in this months hall of shame story it was just a joke but those are the facts page 92


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Jan 6, 2010)

*hog*

good hog by the way


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 7, 2010)

What's the hall of shame?


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 7, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> What's the hall of shame?



A column in the printed version of GON


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 7, 2010)

jester896 said:


> a column in the printed version of gon


for people who break wildlife laws like hunting without their orange


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> What's the hall of shame?



A place where the GW's can come up with a story that sounds good even though they know it aint the way it went.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 8, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> A place where the GW's can come up with a story that sounds good even though they know it aint the way it went.


 Sounds like some of the ones down here.


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 8, 2010)

was it steve robinson outta steward co? if not he is 1 to look out for.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 8, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> for people who break wildlife laws like hunting without their orange


----------



## weekender (Jan 10, 2010)

congrats to all involved, that thing is a monster


----------



## Cliffhines (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey man i wanna ome check out how you guysrun your dogs im trying to get started up here in Vienna i have a few traps and wanted to learn about how to train the dogs


----------



## turkey522 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice hog,he'll make a lot of sausage.


----------



## pitbull (Jan 18, 2010)

So since you a poacher now does the go tee kinda count like another person, like, does it get a ticket too..lol Cause that is the real trophy!

Nice hog. I bet he was hard to out them woods.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 19, 2010)

pitbull said:


> So since you a poacher now does the go tee kinda count like another person, like, does it get a ticket too..lol Cause that is the real trophy!
> 
> Nice hog. I bet he was hard to out them woods.



HECK NO. TUGBOAT MOORING LINE TO THE FOUR WHEELER,WINCH ONTO THE TRAILER AND FORKLIFT TO THE SCALES. IT WAS THE EASIEST BIG HOG I EVER DIDNT DRAG


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 20, 2010)

Caught a hog a year ago a little bigger what a rush when you cant fit ur hands around his back legs aint it! And the secret to flippin him is that front leg he'll fall like cat faced lighter if you cant get one of them front legs... Congrats on an awesome catch !!! That be a lotta bacon!!


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 21, 2010)

That is one PIG of a pig!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 21, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Caught a hog a year ago a little bigger what a rush when you cant fit ur hands around his back legs aint it! And the secret to flippin him is that front leg he'll fall like cat faced lighter if you cant get one of them front legs... Congrats on an awesome catch !!! That be a lotta bacon!!


HOW BIG? YOU SHOULD POST SOME PICS BC ITS NOT OFTEN YOU BREAK 500 ON THE SCALES


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 21, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Caught a hog a year ago a little bigger what a rush when you cant fit ur hands around his back legs aint it! And the secret to flippin him is that front leg he'll fall like cat faced lighter if you cant get one of them front legs... Congrats on an awesome catch !!! That be a lotta bacon!!



I'd like to see pics of that.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 22, 2010)

if i get time i'll post em! and he was 513 lbs on the hoof and was caught and tied!


----------



## Bgriff (Jan 22, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> if i get time i'll post em! and he was 513 lbs on the hoof and was caught and tied!



Right.................. Right......................


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 22, 2010)

Bgriff said:


> Right.................. Right......................


Is this posed to be funny?????  I dont have to lie brother ! I dont have to!!!!!!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 22, 2010)

Only one way to find out, post pics and prove him wrong


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 22, 2010)

I am !! Im on my labtop and the pics are saved on my home computer! I have to download them to photobucket and then post here! Have a lot of things going on and havent had time to do that!!!!  The only good hog  got on this puter i posted it on another thread about fla hogs ! Like i said i dont got to lie brother! I get the pork in the freezer lol


----------



## Bgriff (Jan 22, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> I am !! Im on my labtop and the pics are saved on my home computer! I have to download them to photobucket and then post here! Have a lot of things going on and havent had time to do that!!!!  The only good hog  got on this puter i posted it on another thread about fla hogs ! Like i said i dont got to lie brother! I get the pork in the freezer lol


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 22, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> HOW BIG? YOU SHOULD POST SOME PICS BC ITS NOT OFTEN YOU BREAK 500 ON THE SCALES


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 24, 2010)

*What!!!!*

That little thing, it might go 250


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 24, 2010)

lol  his hide and head might go 250
We had the guy for the weiser weight and tusk come out and weigh,score him ..we had a easy time with him we drug him up on the trailer with a 4..-wheeler winch had a hair over 3 inch teeth but lil whitters


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 24, 2010)

is that a 10' or 12' trailer  looks closer to 300# to me.  Sow we killed last weekend was 312# looks about the same.  Good cutters!


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you bumped ur head or is there something wrong with ur eyes! He is over 6 foot long and almost 3 foot thick! Like i said he was scored by the fla judge for weiser weight and tusk --Mr robert!! And was weighed on his digital scales that was certified by the state of fla! I would hate to catch a 200 lb boar hog with you !!That would be a shoat for you if ya caught a sow that looked that big and was only 312 If ya got health INS you need to get ur eyes checked!!!   But good try


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 24, 2010)

congrats HD76!But come on..he was too fat to run..


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2010)

That is a big fat joker!


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 24, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> congrats HD76!But come on..he was too fat to run..


someone should have told our hog that !!! He ran for 30 mins and we he finally bayed he drug the catch dog and thre bay dogs another 500 yards thru a canal shook the catch dog loose in the road and ran off and left the bulldog in the road! after about another 20 mins they bayed again and this time they strecthed him out! Ol big boy was tired we thought he was gonna die ! He lasted tho and we released him in our club a few months later!


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 25, 2010)

This sure is some good !!lol


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 25, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> congrats HD76!But come on..he was too fat to run..



WELL I AINT EXACTLY TRIM SO IT WAS A FAIR RACE


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice hog and pretty colors too


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 25, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Nice hog and pretty colors too


Thanks brother! Sorry never mean to take over ur thread! Like i said earlier its awesome when you grab him and cant reach around his legs!! Not many ppl have caught hogs like that! Congrats on a super hog!


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jan 26, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Thanks brother! Sorry never mean to take over ur thread! Like i said earlier its awesome when you grab him and cant reach around his legs!! Not many ppl have caught hogs like that! Congrats on a super hog!



Congrats to both of ya'll on some big hogs!! I would have love to been there for either one. my biggest down here in Fl was 292 lbs and 303 in Ga, let me tell ya they suited me just fine!!


----------



## Bgriff (Jan 26, 2010)

Right on man....... My bad for doubt'n you  I was just  Are those handcuffs on that S.O.B?


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 27, 2010)

Bgriff said:


> Right on man....... My bad for doubt'n you  I was just  Are those handcuffs on that S.O.B?


Oh you dont know ???? Hancuffs work great one a big hog (200lbs or more) Less stress on his feet just use a stiff rope or lariat !! When you let him go he can get up and walk off..His feet arent even swelled after being hobbled for hours! There a lil expensive for the good one but there worth it!!
And i didnt even want to brag about that hog was just making a statement in my reply telling him it awesome to grab a hog like that!!!


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 27, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> Congrats to both of ya'll on some big hogs!! I would have love to been there for either one. my biggest down here in Fl was 292 lbs and 303 in Ga, let me tell ya they suited me just fine!!


Thanks but dont like bragging to much! It was fun thats all that matters!


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 27, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Have you bumped ur head or is there something wrong with ur eyes! He is over 6 foot long and almost 3 foot thick! Like i said he was scored by the fla judge for weiser weight and tusk --Mr robert!! And was weighed on his digital scales that was certified by the state of fla! I would hate to catch a 200 lb boar hog with you !!That would be a shoat for you if ya caught a sow that looked that big and was only 312 If ya got health INS you need to get ur eyes checked!!!   But good try



Must have bumped it...I was trying to relate it to the trailer size from the tire to the rear.  The sow we got was close to this size but I can clearly see this one is thicker and heavier than she was.  If I was going to guess @ the weight it might have been 400#+ just not 500#+.  Maybe I might not have offended you as much as if I said 400# to start.  And maybe I should have left the whole weight part off of my question out.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 27, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Must have bumped it...I was trying to relate it to the trailer size from the tire to the rear.  The sow we got was close to this size but I can clearly see this one is thicker and heavier than she was.  If I was going to guess @ the weight it might have been 400#+ just not 500#+.  Maybe I might not have offended you as much as if I said 400# to start.  And maybe I should have left the whole weight part off of my question out.


We caught a hog two days before him that weighed 440 and this hog was alot thicker and longer! Like i said he went 513 on the scales an have the sheet he filled out to have him certified for a WWT FREE RANGE BOAR !!! he sure wrecked some dogs!!


----------



## caver101 (Jan 27, 2010)

thats two nice hogs!


----------



## Bgriff (Feb 8, 2010)

I was actually goin to ask big country rnr if that big hog was really he do to the fact that he is a lier but he seemed to have already takin down the pic, so i guess it wasnt his.


----------



## Bgriff (Feb 8, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Is this posed to be funny?????  I dont have to lie brother ! I dont have to!!!!!!



Haha what a LOSER, you sir are a JOKE


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 8, 2010)

Bgriff said:


> I was actually goin to ask big country rnr if that big hog was really he do to the fact that he is a lier but he seemed to have already takin down the pic, so i guess it wasnt his.



I didnt erase it will repost it later!


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 8, 2010)

Is this posed to be funny????? I dont have to lie brother ! I dont have to!!!!!!
(i think somebody got me because of that post)


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice nice nice nice hog...man ol man..yep i would have had my camera not right in his face but way away by a tree..lol


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 8, 2010)

And people wants to know why pics dont get posted on here like they use to.It is true that if you dont have a pic it didn't happen but I guess you have to think twice on some of them too.


----------

